# monte fest



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Dec 29 2007, 06:34 PM~9559733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a caprice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go shorty :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 29 2007, 03:41 PM~9559770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 04:35 PM~9559735
> *thats a caprice
> *


I NO


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES MY HOPPIN MONTE, NO CAMERA TRICKS HERE JUST MY OWN SETUP.....

































AND THATS ONLY ON A TWO PUMP SETUP..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

DOES MONTE LOOK GOOD


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone got built 1970 monte carlos?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here you go homie 



















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

where did you find the nbs monte?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for those Pics! i need ideas.


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Dec 29 2007, 06:08 PM~9560208
> *DOES MONTE LOOK GOOD
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Montes!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 29 2007, 06:04 PM~9560184
> *ORALE VATO-HERES MY HOPPIN MONTE, NO CAMERA TRICKS HERE JUST MY OWN SETUP.....
> 
> 
> ...


OH Man that was cool... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is 1979 Promo I picked up from 
ebay a couple days ago....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn 408, I'm lovin' that Monte!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that monte is sweeet 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS, JUST WAITING FOR A BENCH SEAT SO I CAN FINISH THE INTERIOR


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 01:19 PM~9572997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE. r those the herb deeks wires?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no those are MANDOS WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

EVERY MONTE ON HERE IS SUPER CLEAN TO ME. I'M LOOKING FOR A 1/18 SCALE RIGHT NOW. DO ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET IT?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 02:19 PM~9572997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that green. What color green is it?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Canada Sucks_@Dec 31 2007, 11:24 AM~9573485
> *I love that green.  What color green is it?
> *


thats one is LIMETIMEGREEN from those HOK cans


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

this body?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres one i built a while ago. Never posted this one before.


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD EVERYONE KEEP ON POSTING MONTE DAY LOOK CLEAN
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Aw, what the hell, I'll go ahead and post mine up AGAIN! :biggrin:  



















Here's an old build, back before I discovered BMF. Built it back in '97, when the kit first came out.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 01:10 PM~9573377
> *THANKS FELLAS, JUST WAITING FOR A BENCH SEAT SO I CAN FINISH THE INTERIOR
> *


made the mold today should be ready tommorow,along with your other one


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MINIDREAMS BUILT MONTE CARLO,,A GIFT TO MY BRO :biggrin: 

































































THANKS ***********


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that Monte is badass twinn! Good job David!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINCHE *********** THAT MONTE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:24 PM~9576315
> *PINCHE *********** THAT MONTE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!
> *


*X-2*


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Dec 31 2007, 04:01 PM~9575094
> *LOOKING GOOD EVERYONE KEEP ON POSTING MONTE DAY LOOK CLEAN
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

KANDY KANE









this one is gone.........  








another, nicer one in the making. 

painted 79. 


















just trying my hand at gel pins.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres the build up topics on each one. 
kandy kane
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290424&hl=
green 70
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=267645&hl=


:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 05:24 PM~9576315
> *PINCHE *********** THAT MONTE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well mines in progress but its a *Monte!!!*



















This is *THANKS*


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2007, 06:23 PM~9575790
> *MINIDREAMS BUILT MONTE CARLO,,A GIFT TO MY BRO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass thanks mini :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

very cool montes here !

heres my cab !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 9 2008, 02:09 PM~11822167
> *very cool montes here !
> 
> heres my cab !
> ...




this monte is bad as hell!

but i see you had trouble with the upper A-arms too huh?

very nice work nonr the less bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

still not complete


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 9 2008, 04:56 PM~11823776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the same monte wagonguy was saling a while back?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

no i made it myself


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good blaze, u get my pm?


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

NICE CAR GUY'S!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> this monte is bad as hell!
> 
> 
> Damm very nice
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

heres my hopper :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I've noticed something in this thread, green seems to be a popular color for Monte Carlos.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 11 2008, 01:43 AM~11835911
> *I've noticed something in this thread, green seems to be a popular color for Monte Carlos.
> *



did you post yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 31 2007, 07:14 PM~9575188
> *Aw, what the hell, I'll go ahead and post mine up AGAIN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ahh yes................


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 10:55 PM~11835999
> *did you post yours?
> *


Not mine anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Oct 10 2008, 10:38 PM~11835871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Dink you gotta post that video of the hopper man, show em how L.A. do it  Its clean as hall ya'll and hops realistic :0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 12 2008, 09:26 AM~11842657
> *:0  :biggrin:  Dink you gotta post that video of the hopper man, show em how L.A. do it    Its clean as hall ya'll and hops realistic :0
> *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Nice work,,,,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what the hell :biggrin: 

its in the works


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that monte is sick so far jeff


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Oct 12 2008, 10:48 AM~11842745
> *
> *


:0

new vid of my 78' :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 12 2008, 06:17 PM~11844185
> *that monte is sick so far jeff
> *



thanks marky mark :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11844507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bastard :biggrin: stealin my shine like that :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 04:44 PM~11844507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is waving hi to everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 06:44 PM~11844507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Look real good Rollin.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 12 2008, 04:44 PM~11844507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 12 2008, 05:50 PM~11846407
> *:biggrin:
> *


its flat black homie


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 08:56 PM~11846440
> *its flat black homie
> *


riiiiiight, for tha streets! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 12 2008, 05:57 PM~11846451
> *riiiiiight, for tha streets!   :cheesy:
> *


yup.... walmart $1.28 flat black :biggrin: curbside kit anyway


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

that 77 is clean rollin'


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

COUPLE OF MY OLD BUILDS


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 13 2008, 12:53 AM~11846848
> *damn :0  :0
> *



yiz zir


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 12 2008, 03:57 PM~11844324
> *:0
> 
> new vid of my 78' :biggrin:
> ...



:0 Damn yours hops nice too :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice monte man........


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is the only one ive ever done :dunno:



















you guys are making want to build an ls :yes:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that ss is bad ass :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 11:12 AM~11849137
> *:0  Damn yours hops nice too  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i'm still trying new things to it i'm trying to lengthen the rear end with so i can see what it can do


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

its not a lowlow but its a monte














:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

70 Monte.................... :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11884752
> *its not a lowlow but its a monte
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use fo da snow


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 16 2008, 04:07 PM~11884950
> *what did you use fo da snow
> *


i used scenearama winter effects www.scenearama.com


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2008, 06:48 PM~11884752
> *its not a lowlow but its a monte
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SWEET. I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO DO A SNOW SCENE.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

its so so ez and it under 10.00$


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2007, 06:23 PM~9575790
> *MINIDREAMS BUILT MONTE CARLO,,A GIFT TO MY BRO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean monte same year as mine wish I could buy one just like that but flaked out orange candy and maybe juiced :thumbsup: 
Everybody keep up the good work.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TTT :cheesy: I FEEL A LS VERT COMIN' ON!!!!!! :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11850582
> *here is the only one ive ever done :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2007, 05:23 PM~9575790
> *MINIDREAMS BUILT MONTE CARLO,,A GIFT TO MY BRO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

here my 86 WIP


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work you guys


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

70 MONTE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 great werk homie


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LUX CHECK OUT MY THREAD I GOT MY BUILDS


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, now im gonna have to hurry up with what im workin on and get me a monte. i think im gonna do my best to do a replica of lethal weapon
















or altered image


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 29 2007, 04:37 PM~9559746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Oct 9 2008, 03:03 PM~11824997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool but your way off if this is a replica build!!!! The 1:1 is a Malibu is it not???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

just alil somethin i got goin...................... paint by 408nutforyou  


ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin: 

and if you dont know about the 408

you do now :biggrin: 

big thanks to 408nut for the fly ass paint job :biggrin: 

































































































[/quote]


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats a bad ass paint job :thumbsup: nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 2 2008, 05:42 AM~12310164
> *thats a bad ass paint job  :thumbsup: nice
> *


x2....Real nice work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> just alil somethin i got goin...................... paint by 408nutforyou
> ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin:
> 
> and if you dont know about the 408
> ...


[/quote]


:cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :tears: SHIT SO CLEAN , BROUGHT A TEAR... :biggrin: OK 408 NEEDS A FUCKIN TROHPY OR SUMTHIN, THIS I THINK IS THE CLEANEST MONTE THIS YEAR :0 any agree ?....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

remember............. painted by 408 nut, but build by ME :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice build Sick paint homies


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 2 2008, 10:53 PM~12317639
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats clean bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :tears: SHIT SO CLEAN , BROUGHT A TEAR... :biggrin: OK 408 NEEDS A FUCKIN TROHPY OR SUMTHIN, THIS I THINK IS THE CLEANEST MONTE THIS YEAR :0 any agree ?.... 
[/quote]

F.U.C.K.I.N.G. sick graphic paintjob!! And I don't use the word fuck that often... :biggrin: 
408 my brother, your an ARTIST! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 2 2008, 07:53 PM~12317639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on this one bro
Crazy interior


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 2 2008, 07:53 PM~12317639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> just alil somethin i got goin...................... paint by 408nutforyou
> ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin:
> 
> and if you dont know about the 408
> ...


[/quote]
well i never really cared for green/yellow combo paint, but this one came out bad ass!!!  HEY 408, HOW MUCH FOR A PAINTJOB LIKE THAT ON A 65 RIVI?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 2 2008, 07:53 PM~12317639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT 'cause I need ideas and motivation for the LS I'm working on.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope you like this one


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

bad ass paint job homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 21 2009, 04:56 PM~12774308
> *TTT 'cause I need ideas and motivation for the LS I'm working on.
> *


Here ya go,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...%20LS/Progress/

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...e%20Carlo%20LS/

If you have any questions, hit me up. I've still got alot of LS reference pics, and between me, my brother, and my dad, we've owned 6 G-body Montes.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

still for sale ^ pokey ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 22 2009, 03:55 PM~12784300
> *still for sale ^ pokey ?
> *


In order for it to "still" be for sale, it would have had to have been for sale in the first place, which it never has been. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ um are you trying to confuse me ... lol wtf


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 22 2009, 04:02 PM~12784371
> *^ um are you trying to confuse me ... lol wtf
> *


?

Are we talking about the same thing?

What Monte were you asking about?

Or are you trying to confuse ME? :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol the red ls


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 22 2009, 04:47 PM~12784821
> *lol the red ls
> *


When did I have the red one for sale?

Not saying you're lying, just saying I don't remember.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

he wont sell that ive tried. pics do it no justice trust me.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

replica of the 1992 lowrider of the year...LETHAL WEAPON









































a work in progress


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

guess i never added this one here


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 27 2009, 03:00 AM~15796047
> *guess i never added this one here
> 
> 
> ...


   i likes this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 27 2009, 04:00 AM~15796047
> *guess i never added this one here
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a lifestyle c.c. paint sceme! nice


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

HERES IS ONE OF THE TWO MONTES I BUILT...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good lil homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn pooh :thumbsup: 

thanks guys- lifestyle cc is the shit, i love their style :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 27 2009, 06:00 AM~15796047
> *guess i never added this one here
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie !  





Pooh this looks good too !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 28 2009, 04:00 AM~15804098
> *:0 damn pooh :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks guys- lifestyle cc is the shit, i love their style :yes:
> *


fawk yeah!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

this is my monte its silver mural on trunk lid pic not great used a webcam to take pics


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

WHERE CAN I FIND A LS MONTE CARLO OR A 79 ????????????WHAT DO THEY GO FOR???????????LET ME KNOW PM ME THANKZ


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15853195
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good weather man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X - 2 !!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 08:49 PM~15853195
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


sweet montes bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15859477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great Monte


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

where can i buy a monte ls or a 79 monte can any 1 help me let me know ............... thnkz for any help pm me with info


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: some clean ass montes in here :thumbsup:

the ls monte's are a conversion from the ss kit 
and the 79s are either promo's or monogram kits - check ebay


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15908248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Freakin beautiful bro, from a true monte lover :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> damn that muthafuuuuka is SICK :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

GAME OVER MONTE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 8 2009, 12:51 AM~15908248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's badd ish bro !!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

and my other work in progress :cheesy: 
















i gotta post new update pics these are a month or 2 old :biggrin:



new pic :cheesy:


----------



## uniques 87 (Nov 25, 2009)

where can i find a LS kit they dont sell em in utah


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :tears: SHIT SO CLEAN , BROUGHT A TEAR... :biggrin: OK 408 NEEDS A FUCKIN TROHPY OR SUMTHIN, THIS I THINK IS THE CLEANEST MONTE THIS YEAR :0 any agree ?.... 
[/quote]
This is a bad ass paint job,
Now it's time to check out 408.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques 87_@Dec 8 2009, 04:34 PM~15916312
> *where can i find a LS kit they dont sell em in utah
> *


hey bro hit up twinn for the clip but u gonna need the monte carlo ss kit to finish it and then ur all set u got ur ls kit homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Is that a different one from the orange one or did you repaint it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 02:00 PM~16617845
> *:wow: Is that a different one from the orange one or did you repaint it?
> *





naw that different bro, if you look, the orange one is a 80, and the green one is a 78  

the orange one got sold a little while back  thats why i did another one, but green :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 10:02 AM~16617858
> *naw that different bro, if you look, the orange one is a 80, and the green one is a 78
> 
> the orange one got sold a little while back   thats why i did another one, but green  :biggrin:
> *


Dam, both are SUPER BADD!!! I seen in some of your pics that the green one takes on a totally diff blue!!! SICKNESS right there!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 02:05 PM~16617873
> *Dam, both are SUPER BADD!!! I seen in some of your pics that the green one takes on a totally diff blue!!! SICKNESS right there!!! :wow:
> *




thanks big jim, and i dont know why it does that?? maybe the angle or some shit or the lighting maybe, but its a straight kandy green with some flake under it lol

i wish it would flip flop, but its straigh green for now :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Maybe it needs to be at my house to flip flop like that... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 12:48 PM~16617748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dynasty is in the building !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats whats up homie ! Killa Monte C !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 02:41 PM~16618181
> *Maybe it needs to be at my house to flip flop like that... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 15 2010, 02:43 PM~16618203
> *Dynasty is in the building !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats up homie ! Killa Monte C !
> ...





:0 thanks big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 15 2010, 10:56 AM~16618326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww yeah... Can't wait to see these foiled and cleared!    :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truth :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 04:46 PM~16619180
> *
> 
> 
> ...





J that monte looks sick man!

is there a way you can run a rearend with that bar threw it? more of a realistic look?

just askin, because one of these days soon, i may be hittin you up for some hopper info  i wanna do one soon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 02:01 PM~16619254
> *J that monte looks sick man!
> 
> is there a way you can run a rearend with that bar threw it? more of a realistic look?
> ...


Sure, this one is pretty old and I didn't add any details to it. But you can make it pretty auhtentic looking. This one has a micro servo that can rotate 360 degrees. The ram/ cylinder is attached directly to the servo horn so it basicaly pushes the car up and down...pretty simple but effective.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 05:26 PM~16619433
> *Sure, this one is pretty old and I didn't add any details to it. But you can make it pretty auhtentic looking. This one has a micro servo that can rotate 360 degrees. The ram/ cylinder is attached directly to the servo horn so it basicaly pushes the car up and down...pretty simple but effective.
> *




see this is why i need to read up more on this stuff, i have no ideah what you just said lol, its like readin french lol i have no clue!


but like i said, if i can be pointed in the right direction, i can take it from there, so any info you can hand me J would be great


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 02:32 PM~16619472
> *see this is why i need to read up more on this stuff, i have no ideah what you just said lol, its like readin french lol i have no clue!
> but like i said, if i can be pointed in the right direction, i can take it from there, so any info you can hand me J would be great
> *


I think it's about time I start to sell these hacked servo setups.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 31 2007, 04:20 PM~9573901
> *this body?
> 
> 
> ...


dou still have any of these


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15908248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 09:48 AM~16617748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Still can't get over this one brother. SUPER CLEAN!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

THANKS BRO, IM TRYIN TO SNAP SOME CLEANER PICS OF IT, AND HAVE SOME NEW SHIT UP LATER TONIGHT


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

that burnt orange monte is a nice color


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good job done.


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

nice bulids homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

78 and a 79 monte promo


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeet Monte's !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks tone


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 08:37 AM~17303315
> *78 and a 79 monte promo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 AM~17303315
> *78 and a 79 monte promo
> 
> 
> ...


verry nice


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 05:37 AM~17303315
> *78 and a 79 monte promo
> 
> 
> ...


always enjoy your monte's  heard u got another one coming out :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I can never get enough of them MONTES  

That why i bought me a 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## J&R (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 27 2010, 09:20 AM~17315826
> *always enjoy your monte's    heard u got another one coming out  :0  :0  :0  hno:
> *





:biggrin: thanks bro, and yes................... you heard right :biggrin: shits gonna be serious


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17323771
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro, and yes................... you heard right :biggrin: shits gonna be serious
> *



:wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 10:59 PM~16624760
> *I think it's about time I start to sell these hacked servo setups.
> *


yes please!!! PM me with a list of 4 sale and how much! :wow:


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn nice montes im a die hard mc fan but jevries how much will u charge to do a fully custom 70 mc with fully functional hopper and every thing custom?
Could you give me a price plz ??? Thnx man


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Clean work on the 77' bro ....


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17323771
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro, and yes................... you heard right :biggrin: shits gonna be serious
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 06:33 PM~17345323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 06:33 PM~17345323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17323771
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro, and yes................... you heard right :biggrin: shits gonna be serious
> *


 :0 Where is the one that 408nut graced for you :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 30 2010, 04:21 PM~17352685
> *:0 Where is the one that 408nut graced for you :0
> *





old low&slo has it now  money was tight at the time and some things had to go  

i hope to get at him sometime soon for another :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17345323
> *
> 
> 
> ...





this right here is serious! love the paint........ what is it? and where can i find some?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17352715
> *old low&slo has it now   money was tight at the time and some things had to go
> 
> i hope to get at him sometime soon for another :biggrin:
> *


Man I wish I woulda seen that that was a bad ass Monte :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 30 2010, 04:28 PM~17352747
> *Man I wish I woulda seen that that was a bad ass Monte  :biggrin:
> *






shit i still got the frame an shit already in 3, and another body in florida gettin some paint thrown at it :0 so thats comein soon, along with an 80 mc, you might be able to peep that in your area somewhere :biggrin: 


and i would love to have 408nut do up another for me soon


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 02:25 PM~17352728
> *this right here is serious! love the paint........ what is it? and where can i find some?
> *


 IT WAS CALL (KOSTOM KOLOR SPRAY CAN WAL-MART WAS SELL THEM AT THE TIME ( COPPER TO GREEN FLIP) FROM THE MAKERS OF HOUSE OF KOLOR


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 08:33 PM~17345323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Sick !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17355410
> *IT WAS CALL  (KOSTOM KOLOR  SPRAY CAN WAL-MART WAS SELL THEM AT THE TIME  ( COPPER TO GREEN FLIP)  FROM THE MAKERS OF HOUSE OF KOLOR
> *







thanks for the info bro, i guess i gotta try and hunt some down now, because i know wally world hasnt sold model shit for a while


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wave: got it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 18 2010, 10:07 AM~17823939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MONTE FROM WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS IN HAMILTON??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 18 2010, 01:07 PM~17823939
> *
> 
> 
> ...





this ride is smooth bro! i love the color combo


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:naughty: 


looks good frank  post more pics of it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

theres more in my thread!! :biggrin: this is one that lil d took from heartland


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought I had added mine in here, but I guess not.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 18 2010, 08:55 PM~17827934
> *I thought I had added mine in here, but I guess not.
> 
> 
> ...




This has to be one of the SICKEST Monte Carlo's EVER!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

here a few pics of some of my monte projects!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 9 2008, 11:09 AM~11822167
> *very cool montes here !
> 
> heres my cab !
> ...


A BRO HOW DO YOU MAKE THE SUSPENSION GO UP AND DOWN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think?* :biggrin: 


























































dog leggin..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 05:27 PM~18620670
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This is a Sick build .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i appreciate it Roy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 10:27 AM~18620670
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sick monte ...i didnt even know this thread existed......maybe ill put mine in here....great work on this ride.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 10:27 AM~18620670
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18626370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot jeral and trend!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 08:27 AM~18620670
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*BLUE BALLS*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

This is going to be my favorite topic... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18632613
> *This is going to be my favorite topic... :biggrin:
> *





it already is mine :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 AM~18632033
> *BLUE BALLS
> 
> 
> ...



i like , exept for the pink mural :angry: .....ITS SO OUT OF NOWHERE :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 03:13 PM~18633323
> *i like , exept for the pink mural  :angry: .....ITS SO OUT OF NOWHERE  :happysad:
> *



Yea i only used it to cover where the hood fell when i was clearing it ! Rather then redoing it i just hide it !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 AM~18632033
> *BLUE BALLS
> 
> 
> ...



nice! loong shot but u know anywhere that i can find some of them backing plates...?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

A TON of nice mc is this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18636832
> *nice! loong shot but u know anywhere  that i can find some of them backing plates...?
> *





cut some out of the thin ''for sale'' sign, and foil  


i have like 16 of them left from when ryan was sellin them, and they are not goin anywhere


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 09:00 PM~18636982
> *cut some out of the thin ''for sale'' sign, and foil
> i have like 16 of them left from when ryan was sellin them, and they are not goin anywhere
> *



you know that dosent help anyone you selfish bastard :uh: 





















































:cheesy: :biggrin: i hear you bro some shit you have to keep for your self


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truth! and that includes the photo etched pump back plates.



but im not that selfish, each of the past two years we had the xmas exchange, ive given away a set of billet pumps and the PE back plates along with a kit to who ever i got  

so if we do that again this year, someone may get lucky again


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18638265
> *truth! and that includes the photo etched pump back plates.
> but im not that selfish, each of the past two years we had the xmas exchange, ive given away a set of billet pumps and the PE back plates along with a kit to who ever i got
> 
> ...



i was just giving you shit jeff :biggrin: ive got a few myself from anthony i use them on all my builds but im sure im gonna run out soon here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 23 2010, 01:57 AM~18639182
> *i was just giving you shit jeff :biggrin:  ive got a few myself from anthony i use them on all my builds but im sure im gonna run out soon here
> *




its all good E  

thats what im afraid of too, running out lol............. but for real, unless your building a full show ride, some simple plastic cut out and holes drilled an foiled works good to ya know


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 23 2010, 06:16 AM~18640472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Nice !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18640499
> *Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2 great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 23 2010, 09:16 AM~18640472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres a pic of the car with the hood decal'd now it all comes together :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here's one of my old ls i built...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some sick monte's in here fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Sep 23 2010, 09:16 AM~18640472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE R BADASS. :0 :0


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2010, 05:38 PM~18645889
> *here's one of my old ls i built...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homez that's clean dough nice work


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

heres one i started 4 years ago time to finish it after seeing this topic im gona start again the good thing is that i dont need to buy kits i got about close to o







ne thousand


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2010, 05:38 PM~18645889
> *here's one of my old ls i built...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Who said Montes ? :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.76O (Dec 15, 2010)

MONTE :boink:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twFp42vkRhE 



dena4life model car club need ls face so have not took him to the wet yet but he hot who want to hop 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyYc33kf8Xw 

77


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LS MONTE


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone want to sell a monte ls???


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

how about a 79?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 26 2011, 02:03 AM~19964125
> *LS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed this one ! Heck of a build bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 6 2011, 07:02 PM~20029420
> *I don't know how I missed this one ! Heck of a build bro !!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 26 2011, 02:03 AM~19964125
> *LS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice LS bro! Looks good in that color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Al, that LS came out clean as hell bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is my '86 Monte...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks fellas uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 7 2011, 03:50 PM~20036109
> *here is my '86 Monte...
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that Monte looks FAST !!! Nice build bro !


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

YO AL THAT MONTE IS SICK BRO!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Some of mine


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 7 2011, 09:06 PM~20038293
> *Some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


Badass. Where'd the wheels come from?! Theyre sick!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Off of a street machine kit I can remember which one but I like the intro billet wheel look


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 7 2011, 08:32 PM~20037981
> *Dang that Monte looks FAST !!! Nice build bro !
> *


thanx Trend bro'...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 7 2011, 08:06 PM~20038293
> *Some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, I'm thinking of doing one very similar to that


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to build another one that's a fast furious toyko kit lots of chrome for undercarriage


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

This Is my Monte in back of pic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 26 2011, 12:03 AM~19964125
> *LS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 9 2011, 05:03 PM~20052251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and low !


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man I like my rides like I like my tires low (profile that is)


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 29 2007, 07:17 PM~9560588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were you buy this from?????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 26 2011, 12:03 AM~19964125
> *LS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


Great job homie!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^Badass


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 05:49 PM~20375134
> *^^^Badass
> *


:yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20029387
> *anyone want to sell a monte ls???
> *


X 2 ??? :cheesy:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 19 2011, 04:22 AM~20371266
> *were you buy this from?????
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

here go a few pics of my LETHAL WEPON replica guts redone by tingo!! thanks for the bad ass pcs to rivi the other ones i had posted here was phone pics an were blurry!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

FIRME Johnny!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 25 2011, 12:48 PM~20415549
> *FIRME Johnny!
> *


x2!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks fam preciate it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 25 2011, 09:48 AM~20414127
> *here go a few pics of my LETHAL WEPON replica guts redone by tingo!! thanks for the bad ass pcs to rivi the other ones i had posted here was phone pics an were blurry!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats sick !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Stranglehold ~1977 Monte Carlo~*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

65rivi said:


>






thats tooooo sick! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

X2!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

x3 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

x 4


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

65rivi said:


>


Beautiful Monte Carlo bro !


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Beautiful Monte Carlo bro !


Thanks Fellas, glad you liked it. It was about time I finished one! It took me awhile but was worth the wait for me personally, it couldn't have come out more beautiful....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


>


much props on this monte raul that bitch is clean!!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Pina!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> here go a few pics of my LETHAL WEPON replica guts redone by tingo!! thanks for the bad ass pcs to rivi the other ones i had posted here was phone pics an were blurry!!!





65rivi said:


>


these 2 would look good together side by side...bad ass work el reyes :worship: Raul/Pina :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


>


MAN RAUL,THIS RIDE IS THE SHIT WEY.I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY ON THIS ONE WEY.SPEECHLESS.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> these 2 would look good together side by side...bad ass work el reyes :worship: Raul/Pina :worship:


Yeah they will, we're posting them both up together at the show here in August and maybe they will both make the trip to Las Vegas this year...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GRACIAS*



pina's LRM replica said:


> here go a few pics of my LETHAL WEPON replica guts redone by tingo!! thanks for the bad ass pcs to rivi the other ones i had posted here was phone pics an were blurry!!!


YO JOHNNY THANKS VERY MUCH FOR LETTING ME REDO THE GUTS ON LETHAL WEAPON WEY.I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO THE INTERIOR ON THAT CAR.AND REFOILING IT TAMBIEN.THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE THE REAL CAR ALL FLAKED THE FUCK OUT.TAKE A PIC IN THE SUN NEXT IM AT YO CRIB FOR YOU.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> MAN RAUL,THIS RIDE IS THE SHIT WEY.I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY ON THIS ONE WEY.SPEECHLESS.


Tell me about it, and it just looks so much better in person.... the paint is drippin' wet and with the pearl fades and pinstripe it really pops! I find myself staring at it every time I get home from work... LOL


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

need help building a ls im in los angeles , i remeber a guy in compton who built the euro front and back bumpers but lost his number


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

holly.hoodlum said:


> :biggrin:


i heard there selling this car in vehicles


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

daammmm i messed up i ment there selling lethal weapon


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> here go a few pics of my LETHAL WEPON replica guts redone by tingo!! thanks for the bad ass pcs to rivi the other ones i had posted here was phone pics an were blurry!!!


 man thats nice at least the model looks better than the real one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> man thats nice at least the model looks better than the real one


 damn what happend???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> damn what happend???


 same thing that happened to all wrapped up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> same thing that happened to all wrapped up


link plz homie


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> link plz homie


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/275074-quot-ALL-WRAPPED-UP-quot


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

EVERYONES BEEN ASKIN ABOUT THIS MONTE SO HERE IT IS FELLAS!!! IM JUST THE NEW OWNER BUT ARMANDO FLORES BUILT THIS.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> EVERYONES BEEN ASKIN ABOUT THIS MONTE SO HERE IT IS FELLAS!!! IM JUST THE NEW OWNER BUT ARMANDO FLORES BUILT THIS.


nice...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> EVERYONES BEEN ASKIN ABOUT THIS MONTE SO HERE IT IS FELLAS!!! IM JUST THE NEW OWNER BUT ARMANDO FLORES BUILT THIS.


thats nice homie much props on it mando!:thumbsup::worship::worship::nicoderm::420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> EVERYONES BEEN ASKIN ABOUT THIS MONTE SO HERE IT IS FELLAS!!! IM JUST THE NEW OWNER BUT ARMANDO FLORES BUILT THIS.


:wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

A little sumtin I'm working on when I get the time...
































And another one I'm tinkering with..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

body mods are dope man


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


its crazy, even though its just a mock up, this looks sweet sitting like that! i like the stance


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

poohbear said:


> HERES IS ONE OF THE TWO MONTES I BUILT...


dang thats sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this thread gives me a chubby lol


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


NICE COLLECTION.


----------

